# I bought a new ... expensive tool



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I was in China Imports [AKA Harbor Freight] I bought a siphon pump.
Now why would a plumber want to create a siphon? We try to eliminate siphons --- Well yesterday I was on a toilet repair on a early 3 gallon with a high narrow tank. [Kohler] No longer made, to empty the tank my Wolverine sucker would not work, could not twist the handle or pull it out. The tank was so small with the float rod and the backward facing flush valve there was no room for a sponge or my hand for that matter. So I bought this on sale exprensive tool $5.00. As long as the discharge hose is lower than the intake hose it creates a siphon with 2/3 pumps of the handel ... I know, I could have taken in the wet-vac and a cord and did it but this is so small, it fits right in the tool bag.


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

I used them to empty out washing machine front loading tubs prior to a pump removal when I can't pinch off the hose.

Same to remove the water off a drain pan on an evaporator coil.

Same if you need to remove the extra water off the bowl.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

This is what I use and as long as I get it back to the wife before Thanksgiving everything is good.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

China Imports......:laughing:


----------

